# How to manage the business in the virtual market?



## Superplayer (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi! My dear fiends!

I have established two online companies providing virtual items below: http://www.vi4s.com and http://www.cheers4game.com.

Though I have lots of customers from each country, but there is still someone who don’t trust us.

Therefore, I would like to ask you how to manage this kind of business successfully. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 11, 2007)

WTF...? 

Is this spam...


----------



## ASD (Oct 12, 2007)

:spam: :spam: :spam: :spam:


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 12, 2007)

Ok thank you for someone agreeing.


----------

